# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  WTB 40 S&W Brass

## Riverrat79

Looking to buy 40 S&W Brass
If anyone has a bulk lot for sale please message me and see if we can do a deal.

Cheers

----------


## NZ_noddy

@Kiwibanger

----------


## Kiwibanger

> @Kiwibanger


Thanks Noddy. I'm almost out and having difficulty getting anything out of US at present. Cheers

----------

